# Edc



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

So I'm torn between 3 1911 handguns and wanted your guy's opinion. Keep in mind that I'm wanting the 9mm versions of all of these guns. Springfield EMP, Springfield Range Officer Compact or, last but not least, the Colt Defender.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

All 3 are good choices...... If you can try before buying check out all 3 and pick the one you like..............


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Which one can you handle the best? I have a few different handguns and will buy more but when it comes to EDC I go with what I handle the best and most comfortable with. Should the need ever arise I want what I know will do best.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you an experienced pistol shooter?
Compact and sub-compact pistols are extremely difficult to shoot effectively and well. They are experts' tools.

My opinion?
Unless you're an experienced pistol shooter, don't buy any one of 'em.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Are you an experienced pistol shooter?
> Compact and sub-compact pistols are extremely difficult to shoot effectively and well. They are experts' tools.
> 
> My opinion?
> Unless you're an experienced pistol shooter, don't buy any one of 'em.


I firmly agree with this advice. Small handguns are professional tools which require quite a bit more practice to master. They tend to be harder to operate with stronger recoil springs and have smaller controls. Your sight radius is far smaller. My little inexpensive Ruger LCP II has taken me way longer to become acceptable with than any full size or medium size handgun ever has.

I usually get flamed for this, but I believe the 1911 doesn't scale down as well as some other designs. I've seen very few small 1911s which can successfully shoot for an hour without one or more malfunctions. Sometimes many more. I personally wouldn't have a 1911 smaller than a Commander size with a 4.25 inch barrel and a bushing (no bull barrel).


----------



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

Yes I am an experienced shooter. Now I'm not saying I've shot tens of thousands of rounds but I've fired my fair amount. My dad owns several compact and subcompact pistols including the Colt new agent in 45 which I handled perfect.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I haven't come across one review regarding the Colt Defender as not being reliable, comfortable and very accurate to shoot in .45 or 9mm. I don't think you can go wrong with the Colt Defender. Springfields have very good reviews as well. Yep, tough decision


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

And to make a tough decision even tougher, :smt017 Have you seen the Sig Ultra Compact in 9 mm? 



Sam


----------



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

No not yet...any good?


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Yes. It's a Sig after all.
It's about the same size as the EMP and has a 3.3" barrel. 



Sam


----------



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

I own a sig p229 in .40 now. Love that gdamn thing. I've never had any kind of malfunction what so ever.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd get a Ruger 1911. They shoot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

